# Pepper & Garlic jerky



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

20161002_083903.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Oct 2, 2016






Hi everyone! Can't stop reading this site! This is the first time making jerky. Got the hi mountain kit at gander mountain. Used my slicer and cut a bottom round to a 1/4" with the grain. After slicing it weighed 2 pounds. Got the jerky drying going in the wsm.start at 130 for a hour and raise temp 10 degrees every hour till 170. Gonna use cherry for smoke. Thanks everyone for the great information on this forum!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 2, 2016)

Great start

Careful with the 170* heat, about 10* to high and could make for brittle jerky. The test is the bend, if the jerky bends with out breaking your good.

GL


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Ok thanks nepas! No higher than 160


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 2, 2016)

Should be tasty. What type of smoker are you using? 

Cherry is a great wood to use for beef jerky.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking good!  I'll be watching. B


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks b! Thanks Dirtsailor! I'm using a 181/2 wsm with a snake method.


----------



## xray (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking good so far! I'm using Hi Mountain seasoning as well today. I have Hickory blend that was gifted to me.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

20161002_091713.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks xray! Hickory blend sounds great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the finish of this!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Al! I can't wait! Hope i get the bend test!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 2, 2016)

Snake? I thought you were smoking beef jerky! 








When I was a kid we'd call beef jerky "snake skins". Bought it out of a huge glass jar at the 5 and Dime. 

Snake method is probably best. The Minion Method can put out a lot of heat.

B


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Lol that was funny B! We use to get pretzels out of the containers with our money we got back from cashing in the pepsi returnables! I had 130* temp for 2 hours and added a couple lit ones and been running 150-165 for 2 hours.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

20161002_153325.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Oct 2, 2016






Just checked  its at 120* it


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 2, 2016)

That's some tasty looking Jerky you've got going there Jay, nice job!













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 2, 2016


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks redheelerdog!


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

20161002_200539.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Oct 2, 2016





The bend test!


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

20161002_200440.jpg



__ smokin jay
__ Oct 2, 2016





All done! The smell is amazing and taste  really good! I used the hi mountain pepper and garlic. Will do these again!


----------



## smokinadam (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice Jerky! How long did it take overall?


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Adam! First i ran around 120* for 2 hours then 140-160* for 5 hours and let the snake burn out at 120* for 2 hours.


----------



## smokinadam (Oct 2, 2016)

How many total briquettes did you do for your snake?  Did you use the water pan in your wsm?


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes i used the water pan but no water. I stacked 2 pieces of charcoal halfway around the ring and lit 4-5 pieces to start it. I had to add a couple times to maintain temps.


----------



## xray (Oct 3, 2016)

Those look great Jay!


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks xray! Your jerky looked great also! It was a lot of work maintaining temps,but so worth it!!


----------



## xray (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you, and it is definitely worth it! 

Are you going to try any additional Hi Mountain kits??

Maintaining temps haven't been a problem for me using a gasser. I installed a needle valve recently to help maintain a lower temp for making jerky...and I had the bottom of the smoker on fire after lighting the propane with the needle valve fully open...lesson learned lol!


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 4, 2016)

I wanna try different types and methods. Cases thai jerky sounds good! I only have wsm's to work with.


----------



## normex (Oct 5, 2016)

Greetings everyone, I just finished doing my first ever small batch of beef jerky with the pepper and garlic kit from High Mountain.

Man is it ever good which at the end it has a kind of sweet taste. It passed the bend test and was done on a new electric MES 30.

Simply I love this taste but tomorrow I will do also 2lbs of Case Thai recipe and can't wait for this also.

Glad to have met this nice thread and Case's also.

Take Care all and thanks,

Norm


----------



## flipman77 (Oct 21, 2016)

really nice looking Jerky.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 23, 2016)

flipman77 said:


> really nice looking Jerky.


Thanks Flipman! First time making jerky! Tasted great,thanks to all the information on this great forum!


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2016)

This jerky looks way better than my first efforts. Kudos!

Disco


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 29, 2016)

Disco said:


> This jerky looks way better than my first efforts. Kudos!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco! I would never thought of making jerky until i found this great forum!


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> Thank you Disco! I would never thought of making jerky until i found this great forum!


I'm with you. I have found so many great ideas here. I have only been able to try a fraction but I am working on it! Glad to see you're branching out too!


----------

